

NeverWet: Superhydrophobic Spray that Waterproofs Everything - janezhu
http://www.fastcompany.com/3013361/fast-feed/neverwet-a-coating-t

======
bauer
Cool stuff, but this is a repost.

[https://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/submissions&q=neverw...](https://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/submissions&q=neverwet&start=0)

------
coopdog
Soldiers everywhere are drooling over the idea of never getting soaked again.

